# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Halloween, you lose

## Gana

En ce jour d'halloween, je me suis dit qu'il serait pas mal de vous passer cette vidéo de thriller entièrement bruitée à la bouche. Ce frenchy a réalisé tout ça avec son pc portable, une webcam, un micro et beaucoup de temps à perdre.
Je reprends ses mots "Il s'agit juste d'un défit artistique, réalisé durant mes heures de loisir, dont le but est de faire sourire mes proches et les internautes" Bah c'est réussi, j'ai même eu des frissons (pas de peur hein, ceux de la honte).

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Foxone

La drogue, c'est Mââââââl !!!

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Han, c'est trop bien!  ::o: 
Un peu faux par moment mais là vache, oui, ça doit lui avoir pris du temps ...

----------


## poji

Dans le genre farfelu, Lasse Gjertsen est pas mal dans le genre aussi :

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ca donne des idées pour le prochain concours.

----------


## Juniadkhan

C'est chiant putain... passée la minute quarante... Je souffre! Surtout qu'il chante faux...

----------


## Graouu

44 secondes...je tiens pas plus...

----------


## tb-51

"je suis courtier...et je n'ai rien d'autre à foutre que d'attendre la remonté des cours en chantant..."ah, c'est pas ça la chanson? je suis comme juniad au début sa va, a la fin c'est chiant, mais il y'a du boulot , c'est sur ^^

----------


## afterburner

Ya vraiment trop de chômeurs en France...

----------


## Sao

Ouais ouais, bien faux. Mais le montage est réussi.

----------


## Mille-feuilles

J'ai toujours su qu'il y avait des gens qui se faisaient ch*** en se bas monde, mais alors là...  ::o:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Dans le genre farfelu, Lasse Gjertsen est pas mal dans le genre aussi :


Farfelu mais très bon ouaip.

----------


## Steack

Il a vendu son amour propre à Youtube: Le pauvre, sa rapporte pas une cacahuéte.

----------


## FIVE-one

Je crois qu'on tient notre digne heritier de "Oh Daily"...

----------


## Darkfire8

Ce qu'on appel donc le fléau du chomage !

----------


## Shutan

Y a de l'idée, mais il chante mal... en même temps, Michael Jackson, faut se coincer les couilles dans un tiroir pour chanter comme lui...

----------


## Jeckhyl

En dehors de la qualitay artistique, l'idée est quand même 'achement bonne je trouve.

----------


## Vildik

pinlinlin   pinlinlin pilinlinlinpin ^^

----------


## George Sable

> Malgré tout, je serais heureux d'enregistrer en studio professionnel, des titres originaux avec cette technique, si un label s'intéressait de près à travailler avec moi sur un single ou un album entièrement basé sur ce concept novateur d' "Acappella Massivement Multipistes".


 ::lol::

----------


## Neirbo

> Y a de l'idée, mais il chante mal... en même temps, Michael Jackson, faut se coincer les couilles dans un tiroir pour chanter comme lui...


Je suis du même avis ... Il chante super mal, mais l'idée est carrément énorme et le rendu est vraiment superbe !

----------


## Therapy2crew

Moi j'ai bien aimé ...  ::ninja::

----------


## Gérard le Canard

t as coupe ton lecteur audio avant de mater la video en mute ?

----------


## legna

Non sans rire, on a vu pire sur le ouaib, et puis y a un taf de dingue à tout caler pour que ça soit à peu près carré. Faut le bon tempo sur toutes les pistes, etc...

Après, qu'il imite pas Jackson à la perfection, perso...

----------

